# New Computer Prohibitively Slow



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

Posted a thread here a few weeks ago about some general slowness on a new Lenovo G50-30 laptop running a Windows 8 operating system that I bought for my partner. With the kind help of another user on here, I checked it was up-to-date indexing, installed all the waiting updates, and got rid of bloatware.

It seemed fine for a few weeks, but the last few days has been running incredibly slowly again, most noticeably on the Chrome browser, but also on simple applications like the DVD player, which earlier kept slowing the picture so that it was out of sync with the sound.

I bought them same model at the same time and, although I haven't used it as much in the few weeks we've had them, mine seems generally fine. I also notice that everything loads quicker on mine on start up.

I tried to do a virus scan this evening before posting here, and even that got stuck on 22%. It seems like something is putting a HUGE drag on everything.

Anyone have any ideas what it could be?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, run disc clean up and empty the browser cache, Deleting files using Disk Clean-up - Windows Help
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/95582?hl=en-GB
you can also try running chkdsk /r http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/faq/id-2080276/run-chkdsk-windows.html


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Joeten. Did all that and seemed to be running better. Been at work today, so I'll find out how it's been behaving when I get back home later and let you know if she's encountered any more glitches.

I also restored the system back a week, and it looked as though Chrome had reinstalled itself in that time, because it came up on the list of products affected, even though I installed it a month back. Wondered if what appeared to be Chrome could have been hijacked by something more malicious? So uninstalled and reinstalled that too.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

1 possibility I can think of is flash, it had some security issue and FireFox blocked it, I wonder I something similar occurred with Chrome.
Mozilla blocks Flash by default on Firefox browser - BBC News


----------



## mrbaggins (Jun 15, 2010)

That's interesting, as I did see some messages about Flash.

Seems some sites and videos do need Flash to run, so guess we're best keeping it on there. Presumably they'll be working on something to fix it?


----------

